# Temperament changes



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm putting this in behavior problems, even though I believe it was brought on by Trifexis.
The hearworm preventative I used for years was getting harder to get. Most vets in my area aren't carrying it any longer, so I thought I would give Trifexis a try. The first month I didn't notice any changes, but the second month Cash was moody for 24 hours after taking it. I only started putting the two together after it happened again the next month. After he took the meds on the 4th month, he stayed moody for a good 2 1/2 weeks, to the point that he would growl at family members just for speaking, if he was resting. I was ready to take him to the vet for a full workup, but decided to change his heart worm preventative again. 
Since taking him off Trifexis, he went back to being himself.
Keep in mind Cash is not your normal easy going temperament vizsla, but this seemed to push him over the edge. I have no proof the Trifexis caused the problem. Just if you are using it, and your dog starts to get aggressive, or moody, you may want to change before vet visits and behaviorist.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this valuable information!!


----------

